# How Do I Get That V Shape Back That Arnold Had?



## MIGHTY DOG (Oct 20, 2002)

I have a fairly small waist. I am impressed with the v shape that arnold had. How do i get a look like that? I like the proportion he had.
My back is small however, and i want to add some size to my back without adding size to my waist. How do i do that?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 20, 2002)

work work work



T- bar rows, Bent over rows, Bent DB rows, Pull downs, Chin ups


----------



## Arnold (Nov 15, 2002)

just remember that Arnold had superior genetics, and not just anyone can have a v-tapor as impressive as his.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 15, 2002)

Big lats and shoulders help MD, keep on working


----------



## Mudge (Nov 15, 2002)

Shoulders, back and traps. He claimed I think a 33.5" waist as his all time best? I have seen 34" before, but its been sooooooo long


----------



## CalFit (Nov 16, 2002)

As prince already stated, its genetics.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Nov 16, 2002)

do pull ups like it was your job


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> just remember that Arnold had superior genetics, and not just anyone can have a v-tapor as impressive as his.


And the drugs helped too


----------



## LAM (Nov 16, 2002)

Arnold's lats attach very low so the potential for maximum growth was there...

low lats = big back


----------



## firestorm (Nov 18, 2002)

Trapisaurus, I like the way ya think.  "work work work"
And I agree with everything you said.   
Arnold credits his back width due to performing  "weighted" wide grip pullups and barbell rows for his thickness.  I actually just read that in a recent Muscle & Fitness article on him (written by him).
So if anyone is going to disagree with my saying  "weighted" pullups and row to build a wide thick lat spread don't blame me, them be Arnolds' words.

On a personnal opinion, I agree with it though.  I have an excellent V and really saw a drastic improvemnt after adding weight to pullups.  I never really liked to add weight but my lats haven't really gotten much wider over the past few years so I began to add weight to them and sure enough I added more width.  That is fact.

Regarding Genetics, you'll never know your genetic potential so don't sell yourself short.  For all you know you could have "better" genetics then Arnold or anyone else but you'll never know until you reach your potential and don' t plan on reaching that goal for many years.  To reach your genetic potential, it will take time and lots of hard training.





> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> work work work
> T- bar rows, Bent over rows, Bent DB rows, Pull downs, Chin ups


----------



## kanun (Nov 19, 2002)

> You'll never know your genetic potential so don't sell yourself short.


Great advice!


----------



## Preacher (Nov 19, 2002)

> low lats = big back


So you mean the 4 boxes of D-bol I just ordered won't do the trick?
It's all about insertion points ? Oh man!


----------



## LAM (Nov 19, 2002)

the d-bol will definetly help !


----------



## firestorm (Nov 19, 2002)

OK LAM is lying to you,, the D-bol was a total waist of money bro, you might as well throw them out.   Better yet, mail them to me and I'll thow them out.  Honestly I will!!  




> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> So you mean the 4 boxes of D-bol I just ordered won't do the trick?
> It's all about insertion points ? Oh man!


----------

